# Port st joe public reefs



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

I am heading to port st joe next week and looking for a few public numbers within say 10 miles. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## daybreaker (Mar 23, 2011)

You can go to the FWC website and they have a list of public artificial reefs for each county.


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Mack, I live in georgia & I fish out of PSJ regularly. On FWC's website, you will find that most of the nearer reefs are actually in Bay County rather than Gulf County. With the shape of Cape San Blas, the Gulf County reefs are about as far as the Bay County ones. Also look At mbara.com. They have a great site with many reefs which will you be able to find. I personally have a hard time locating the structure on some of the FWC coordinates. Could be poor boating though. We are staying the week this week. I will try get some reports posted. Good luck.


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Mack, just realized your post was in the inshore section and mentioned within 10 miles. Trolling should be pretty good around the buoy line, the car bodies, an the Virginia reef-all public numbers


----------

